# Grey invader



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Good afternoon folks, I want to share this one with you as I was pleased with the shot, walking through woodland this critter heard me coming and ran for the trees, it paused momentarily about ten foot up the trunk thinking it was safe .....thhhhhhhwack....big mistake, 9.5 mm steel to the back of the dome, instant departure, i was still walking when i took the shot and it was pure instinctive aiming, the single 1745 rayshot pouch combo is very effective for me, thanks for looking.


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

good shooting friend


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! That character should be tasty.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice shot on that tree rat  with the singles !!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Pegged to the tree trunk!

It's interesting on game shots vs target shots. When I used to hunt with a bow and SSs when I was young 60 years ago, I shot instinctive on both bow and SS. I hardly ever (as in hardly ever) missed a game shot whereas I often missed target shots. I guess the subconscious mind takes over on "have to hit it or else" shots whereas with the luxury of multiple shots as in target shooting, the mind isn't as urgent to hit. Just a theory but it sort of explains how snap shots of pure instinct show how the brain may work.

Nice bag and a nice supper.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your input Chuck, I agree 100%, i believe when we are stood in front of the catchbox or target, we can delay a second or two by double checking ourselves and miss THE perfect moment.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Love some single 1745


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice shot and i love the LuckRing ...

BTW ... how did you attach your gypsy tabs to the sling ?

wll


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks wll , I used Chicago screws to fix the tabs pal.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Been shooting mine set up the same way, love this lil sling. And packs a punch with long draw 1745s and 3/8 sreel.
Cheers.


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I like your style Emitto :yeahthat:


----------

